
The Story of the Fraudulent Coder - TheFullStack
https://shakycode.com/the-story-of-the-fraudulent-coder-d4c6fcf273f7#.6q6olxwvp
======
bamurphymac1
I'm surprised the author allowed Brian to run his BS as long as he did.
Although B is clearly in the wrong here I'd suggest the author should take a
look at his/her willingness to play along as far as it went. Maybe some self-
esteem problems?

Good read overall though. Makes me feel better about my own efforts to learn
and improve. Maybe I should seek out a mentor as my approach to learning is
180° from Brian's.

The balls on that guy though! Did he really think he could pull it off? It's
clear sometimes I have an empathy deficit. Wow.

------
asher_
I find these stories somewhat amazing. I could not in a million years imagine
taking a job that I had no real idea about how to do. How is this scenario
supposed to end exactly? What has to happen for this to work out? What's the
plan when you can't do your job?

Can anyone at all offer insight into this? Would this person have some kind of
delusional plan, or simply not think that far ahead? I'm genuinely curious
about how the minds of people that can do this work.

~~~
TheFullStack
I'm not sure either. I think people simply underestimate the difficulty of
programming and think they can learn on the job. For a lot of jobs, this is
probably good advice but for programming, obviously not. Thing is, it's
obvious to you and me but not to a complete novice.

I have been running a coding school in NYC for about a year now and to a
person, every single one said they had no idea how hard programming really is
and thought they would be able to build a Facebook-level app after a few
months. This mentality has to a factor.

~~~
asher_
I understand that people underestimate the difficulty, but this guy was paying
others to do his interview tasks, so I think this fits into an entirely
different category.

